# Useless...Subframe swap facts.



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

OK so I'm going to save everyone a little hardship for those of you who even care or want to know. I have tried almost every variation of swapping the aluminum B6 Passat sub frame into the beetle. It will in fact bolt up in the factory location no modifications necessary however when it comes to control arms you will be upgrading to the type with the removable rear bushing the Passat type to be exact which has a centered mount flange unlike the GTI which has offset. I have tried the TT control arms the Passat control arms and the golf control arms as well as the TT extended adjustable ball joints which will not work because our track with is wider than any of the other platforms and will create a lot of positive camber that cannot be adjusted out even with camber plates. 

I have also tried using the new MK7 super pro control arms in our factory stamped sub frame as it does not have the removable rear bushing. The geometry is off and it will not bolt in let alone will still be to narrow and again causing positive camber and toe.

I will be trying the USRT tubular control arms in the near future. 

As for the Passat aluminum spindles front and rear they are much lighter and will work however you must use Passat ball joint. 

Figured I would share this epic journey with those of you who have been thinking about trying the swap.

So my verdict is stick with the factory sub frame and control arms as I am still extremely competitive in my racing classes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well that sucks but thanks for the heads up! I'd heard (not sure if you or not) that someone on closed group FB had already performed the swap... or maybe it was just an attempt. 

Sucks either way as I already have a b6 Passat subframe in my garage along with SuperPro lca. Guess I can skip the subframe swap and just use the lca. 

Can you tell me if any track width was added using the front and rear hubs? I've heard the tears add about 8-10 mm per side but that was on a MKVI GTI not a Beetle. 

Thanks again as this comes at perfect timing for me as I now have a minor RMS leak and will be taking it in soon to upgrade that along with install all the goodies I've been collecting over the last year


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Chris659 said:


> Well that sucks but thanks for the heads up! I'd heard (not sure if you or not) that someone on closed group FB had already performed the swap... or maybe it was just an attempt.
> 
> Sucks either way as I already have a b6 Passat subframe in my garage along with SuperPro lca. Guess I can skip the subframe swap and just use the lca.
> 
> ...


Which super pro arms you have? I tried the TT and MK7 lca neither worked. The spindles didn't seem to add much spacing, just make sure you have the Passat spindle hardware as most of the bolts are longer than those on our steel spindles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have SuperPro spindles from a MKVI GTI. Hopefully those will work but if I have to skip the subframe swap I will. 

My rears are pretty flush with he fender now so not sure I want to try the rear hubs. And also I understand front hubs can create problems with certain ball joints and big brake kits.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Chris659 said:


> I have SuperPro spindles from a MKVI GTI. Hopefully those will work but if I have to skip the subframe swap I will.
> 
> My rears are pretty flush with he fender now so not sure I want to try the rear hubs. And also I understand front hubs can create problems with certain ball joints and big brake kits.


I presume you meant super pro lca's. The mk6 type will not physically bolt up to our OEM subframe, it has integrated/horizontal rear bushing and mk6 has removeable type. Plus the Passat and gti/golf has different bushing housing/carrier between themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well that sucks! I figured they'd swap... well now I have some parts to sell I guess

Guess I should've just google searched pictures of each. Figured since most of the other parts swapped over than this would as well.


----------

